# 우정 해



## Cinebar

Hello, could someone please translate this? I've tried using some online services, but I think it's a phrase or euphemism, so I'm not getting accurate translations. Thank you!


----------



## i5369

Cinebar said:


> Hello, could someone please translate this? I've tried using some online services, but I think it's a phrase or euphemism, so I'm not getting accurate translations. Thank you!



Sorry but what's your question? Is it "우정 해" that you want to translate in order to know its meaning?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cinebar said:


> Hello, could someone please translate this? I've tried using some online services, but I think it's a phrase or euphemism, so I'm not getting accurate translations. Thank you!


Hello

Help you translate what?
Can you give us a full sentence, a context and give it a try? Thanks


----------



## Cinebar

Sorry! 

I just need to know the meaning of 
우정 해
I've seen it used as just the main caption of Instagram posts, but j can't provide anymore context than that.


----------



## YS Sue YOON

Hi,

"우정" means friendship. Since it is a noun, "우정 해" has an incorrect grammar structure.
I just guess the writer tried to say "We are close friends" or "I think of you as my close friend".


----------



## i5369

Cinebar said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I just need to know the meaning of
> 우정 해
> I've seen it used as just the main caption of Instagram posts, but j can't provide anymore context than that.



Hi, as YS wrote in the above, '우정' means 'friendship'. Actually, "우정 해" is not a correct grammatical structure; however, I know some young Koreans are using this expression meaning "I like you," and/or "I think you as a close friend." Here, '해' is a conjugated form of the verb '하다', which means 'do'.


----------



## Cinebar

YS Sue YOON said:


> Hi,
> 
> "우정" means friendship. Since it is a noun, "우정 해" has an incorrect grammar structure.
> I just guess the writer tried to say "We are close friends" or "I think of you as my close friend".





i5369 said:


> Hi, as YS wrote in the above, '우정' means 'friendship'. Actually, "우정 해" is not a correct grammatical structure; however, I know some young Koreans are using this expression meaning "I like you," and/or "I think you as a close friend." Here, '해' is a conjugated form of the verb '하다', which means 'do'.



Thank you both! Those seem to be correct, or at least extremely close to correct!


----------

